# Is It Safe To Buy Mushrooms Online?



## dank grower420 (Oct 19, 2011)

So i'm going to buy 60 grams of magic truffles from and i'm wondering is it safe will they get through customs?


----------



## saif1311 (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks really sketchy.
If you need shrooms and need it to pass customs i advise you to look into ;D


----------



## bestbuds09 (Oct 19, 2011)

just grow them yourself, it only takes two months from beginning to end. and the good thing about it is that if you use rye seeds for your method you can get batch after batch after batch without breaking a sweat...... let me ask you a question? would you buy weed online? that should answer your question..... just get some mushroom spore and you will be fine,.


----------



## dank grower420 (Oct 19, 2011)

bestbuds09 said:


> just grow them yourself, it only takes two months from beginning to end. and the good thing about it is that if you use rye seeds for your method you can get batch after batch after batch without breaking a sweat...... let me ask you a question? would you buy weed online? that should answer your question..... just get some mushroom spore and you will be fine,.


yeah man i'm definitely going to grow them just cant be fuked waiting 2 months... i dont really wanna put all my time and effort into growing shrooms than i find out i dont even like the and nah woulden't buy weed online i just reacon they've got more technoligy etc to find weed than they do to find shrooms i'm going to go ahead and buy the shrooms soon and hope they arrive.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 19, 2011)

Sending them through customs is a bad idea. There's a safe place to order them domestically. Otherwise just get some 4-AcO-DMT.


----------



## Desr (Oct 19, 2011)

dank grower420 said:


> yeah man i'm definitely going to grow them just cant be fuked waiting 2 months... i dont really wanna put all my time and effort into growing shrooms than i find out i dont even like the and nah woulden't buy weed online i just reacon they've got more technoligy etc to find weed than they do to find shrooms i'm going to go ahead and buy the shrooms soon and hope they arrive.


its actually pretty easy. you just sound like youre lazy.


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 19, 2011)

dank grower420 said:


> will they get through customs?


highly unlikely, they're pretty stringent on vegetable matter entering the country for diseases and pest insects.
the're not easy to grow by any means, never met anybody that didn't like the high, the taste is hideous though.


----------



## mflb1993 (Oct 20, 2011)

I definitely wouldn't order them online lol...What a horrible idea. You'll either never get the delivery or end up with a police officer at your door.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Oct 20, 2011)

How lazy/impatient do you have to be to risk getting scammed, getting fake/poisonous 'shrooms, and/or getting a controlled delivery instead of just growing the shrooms. Getting shit through the US border is not child's play. It is a serious crime and the customs at the border is no joke, especially for mail these days.

Buy the spores "for microscopic analysis" from a reputable, domestic source and follow the PF tek with a dunk and roll. Inoculating jars takes no time at all, and with PF tek you don't even need to pressure sterilize. Is it the 15 minutes you are going to have to spend drilling holes in a $10 plastic tote that scares you away?

It's cheap, it's easy, and you spend more time waiting then anything else. Besides if you don't like the magic kind you can always grow edibles. Fresh shiitake goes well in many dishes. A nice pasta with a white wine based sauce for example.

Here is a nice simple tek off of the shroomery. Follow it and you will be fine.
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/11585613/fpart/1/vc/1


----------



## SirLancelot (Oct 20, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> highly unlikely, they're pretty stringent on vegetable matter entering the country for diseases and pest insects.
> the're not easy to grow by any means, never met anybody that didn't like the high, the taste is hideous though.


I enjoy the taste, they taste like any other mushroom. I have friends like this and they end up drenching them in ranch or putting them on sandwiches which that looks absolutly disgusting. just curious what is it that is so bad?


----------



## SirLancelot (Oct 20, 2011)

forgetfulpenguin said:


> How lazy/impatient do you have to be to risk getting scammed, getting fake/poisonous 'shrooms, and/or getting a controlled delivery instead of just growing the shrooms. Getting shit through the US border is not child's play. It is a serious crime and the customs at the border is no joke, especially for mail these days.
> 
> Buy the spores "for microscopic analysis" from a reputable, domestic source and follow the PF tek with a dunk and roll. Inoculating jars takes no time at all, and with PF tek you don't even need to pressure sterilize. Is it the 15 minutes you are going to have to spend drilling holes in a $10 plastic tote that scares you away?
> 
> ...


Exactly once I go my terrarium set up with my tropic air exchange humidifier I only have to open the lid to pick. Oh and I occassionally have to refill the humidifier resevoir. it all cost me under $100 including substrate and spores. WAY cheaper than growin buds if you ask me... 
Plus Dank no greater feeling than trippin off your own mushies.


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 20, 2011)

SirLancelot said:


> just curious what is it that is so bad?


 biterness, I'm not that averse to the taste as one guy I know, he'd wrap them in toilet paper before swallowing them.
Never had the fresh pfk type grown, maybe they're not so bad as dried wild liberty caps which I'm familiar with.


----------



## RL420 (Oct 20, 2011)

SirLancelot said:


> I enjoy the taste, they taste like any other mushroom. I have friends like this and they end up drenching them in ranch or putting them on sandwiches which that looks absolutly disgusting. just curious what is it that is so bad?


PFFFFFFFFFFFFFT, they taste like shit bro, your tongue is fucked up.


----------



## SirLancelot (Oct 20, 2011)

lol that may be, but atleast i can just sit on the couch and eat em like potato chips outta the jar


----------



## Blackhash (Oct 20, 2011)

If you were going to order mushrooms, I would find a US to US vendor of some sort.
I also enjoy the taste of mushrooms, nothing wrong with that at all.

Also, don't be retarded and use a fake name, that just gives them more reason to open the package.
The point is to make it LOOK like it's something you ordered off craigslist/ebay or something..
They don't open up every package sent for craigslist/ebay, its just your paranoia.

They know that no one names John Smith or Tommy Chong lives at that address.
Some LEO's that know what's inside of the package, will wait for you to pick it up at your mailbox, then cuff you.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Oct 21, 2011)

you got like the same name as me... if your a grower then why dont you grow some it would be easy but only time taking


----------



## Blackhash (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, growing mushrooms is certainly not easy. Same how growing marijuana is not easy.
It takes time to learn, and there are so many MORE ways to screw up than growing weed.
If you have the patience to learn, then you can be successful in growing mushrooms and it wont be a big deal to you.
You just have to make sure you practice GOOD sterile technique, and use extreme common sense while handling dangerous objects (needles).

For example, don't light a lighter inside your glove box ANYTIME.. Some people that like to disinfect their glove box with lysol, this is asking for a big explosion.


----------



## Phosphene (Oct 22, 2011)

A friend of mine ordered magic tampanese truffles from the netherlands and they got seized by customs and the packaging arrived but inside was a letter from customs saying it was unknown organisms and that they disposed of them...but there is still a slight chance that they would make it past customs because they honestly don't have the time to check every package...


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 22, 2011)

If law enforcement tries to bust you for receiving a package deny that you ordered it and you have no idea what it is and who sent it and why they sent it. Wait a day or two to open the package if you are at all worried that you're going to get in trouble for it. No one can prove you ordered it, which is more than enough for reasonable doubt. After all maybe a vindictive ex sent it to you.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Oct 23, 2011)

I would love to have a private little shroom garden . But oh the taste ...yyyuuuccckkk. Super buzz though , I would definitely go with spores from inside . Why attract unwanted attention . Customs is nothing to fool with . A family member has gotten away with having some real nice weed sent by mail for a while , but then one time the the package arrived without it and there were uncomfortable questions to answer . It wasn't a good experience . Just not worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## dank grower420 (Oct 24, 2011)

MrEDuck said:


> If law enforcement tries to bust you for receiving a package deny that you ordered it and you have no idea what it is and who sent it and why they sent it. Wait a day or two to open the package if you are at all worried that you're going to get in trouble for it. No one can prove you ordered it, which is more than enough for reasonable doubt. After all maybe a vindictive ex sent it to you.


yeh thats what i was gonna say if they did get seized and not only that the address i was gonna order them to is my dads property which has 3 houses and 3 tennants so if i put no name it could of easily been one of them who ordered them. and btw to everyone else i dont even live in the us i live in australia so stfu and ive ordered illegal sht from america etc here and its always gotten here


----------



## dank grower420 (Oct 24, 2011)

dank smoker420 said:


> you got like the same name as me... if your a grower then why dont you grow some it would be easy but only time taking


i dont want to grow them cause i cant be fuked spending 100 dollars on that preasure sterilizer thing to grow the shrooms if someone gave me everything to grow shrooms id hapily grow em


----------



## canndo (Oct 24, 2011)

Spending 100 bucks will get you mushrooms for the rest of your life - if you buy the cooker. Spending 100 on mushrooms themselves won't even get you an ounce in most cases.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Oct 24, 2011)

dank grower420 said:


> i dont want to grow them cause i cant be fuked spending 100 dollars on that preasure sterilizer thing to grow the shrooms if someone gave me everything to grow shrooms id hapily grow em


If you had bothered to read my post you'd see that you don't need a pressure sterilizer for BRF. Fuck you probably have everything but the BRF and spores laying about the house. What do you not have drinking glasses, a basic cooking pot, and aluminum foil?

http://www.fungifun.org/English/Pftek
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/11585613/fpart/1/vc/1

But if you want to overpay and go down like "you should know who" that's your business.


----------



## Impman (Nov 12, 2013)

mod remove before someone gives this idiot money


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

To trip offa truffles you'll spend $80...add 20$ more..don't ever buy a p.c...'rent' one from walmart..


----------



## Impman (Nov 12, 2013)

Where can I buy a LSD making machine?

just add ingredients and 20 minutes later it comes out like a slushy


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

Impman said:


> Where can I buy a LSD making machine?


find 1 organic hippish chemist, 2 keep said chemist very happy 3. have said chemist produce crystal lsd that makes the bears dance!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

I know a restaurant nearby that will pay yer damn mortage for some truffles!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Not the magic ones..do they really want real truffles?(not psychedelic) I got the hookup on black and white..truffle oil also.fois gras and all that fun stuff,liike grayson cheese or uni.weird food I can find for sure.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

I knew a mycology farmer whom sold directly to them but moved back to Europe lol must not of liked what he's been seeing in our good ole us of a I guess.


----------



## CCCmints (Nov 12, 2013)

RL420 said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFFFT, they taste like shit bro, your tongue is fucked up.


my tounge is fucked up then too because i've never had a bad tasting shroom. never a pleasant tasting one, but never bad either.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't understand the taste issue..chop em up,throw em back like aspirin while holding your breath..drink liquid..gone..trip..that simple.(unless you can't swallow pills,some can't..blue honey then)


----------



## Impman (Nov 12, 2013)

LOL no shit... once you throw back a cactus tea...eating shrooms sounds delicious compared


----------

